# snow plow for chevy S10



## bradman0087

I recently purchased a chevy S10 crew cab Zr5. I am considering putting a plow on it... not for commerical use though.. I know every one is gona say not to waste my money on a snow bear but, i was quoted 4,195 for a Sno Way installed and i can get a snow bear for about 1500 brand new cheaper if i go used. I do not have 4,000 to spend on my truck right now.. will a snow bear get the job done or not? Can my truck even plow snow worth a darn?? Do you have any other suggestions for snowplows that are cheaper than Sno Way??? Thanks for all you help on other topics so far. Brad


----------



## topdj

I picked up a Hiniker for 3100 shipped its a homeowner version 448lbs
my opinion is its well built, much better than any of the other homestyle plows.
my half ton has the same transmission as yours. Im just doing my neighbors drive, mine and my moms. so its basically a big toy for me. I had a Snowbear for 6 years and they work OK they cannot backdrag or stack snow at all unless its Light snow.
don't spend 1500 on one its too much for what it is. get a used one.
if you really want the full angle plow that light and still affordable fisher and western have them and you can shop around I found a few dealers that will sell em for 3000 shipped to business or picked up at the shippers dock.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

get a meyer 6.5 7.0 ft plow


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Go with a blizzard 680lt plow. Best money spent. Stay far way from snoways.


----------



## xl1200c

I have a 99 S-10 Blazer with a Western suburbanite and I love it. I had a snow bear and got tired of getting out of the truck. The snowbear did alot better than people say it does, but sitting in a warm cab all day beats getting out every 4 min to angle it.


----------



## BIGGB9

I got a brand new western suburbanite 7' 4" for sale if tou are intested


----------



## bradman0087

how much do you want for the western suburbanite?


----------



## BIGGB9

How about 3000.00 I see you live in ohio I could meet you half way.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

ypu go with a western midwieght has the ultramount


----------



## CruZer

I have a Sno Bear on my '98 S10 and it works great. Yes, an S10 plows snow just fine as long as you don't try to plow a foot of it all at once.You need to plow more often with this set up. Check the Sno Bear site to make sure they make a mount for the ZR5. It seems to me that I saw where they don't because your truck is higher than a regular S10.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

then your getting out to angle it thr truck is cable of a fisher ld or meyers


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

I use to plow with a Chevy Luv truck and a Fisher speedcast back in the day, so I'm sure the S10 can handle a decent plow.

Have you tried looking for a good used plow? My buddy just picked up a Fisher Homesteader for his S10, cost him $500 on Craigslist, he spent another $300 for mounts and headlamp harnesses, but he got everything else with the $500 deal.

If your hung up on new look into a Curtis Home Pro, I think they are a step above the Western or Fisher steaders, more like a full size plow with the lighter weight.

Good Luck


----------



## Trubrit

bradman0087;423044 said:


> I recently purchased a chevy S10 crew cab Zr5. I am considering putting a plow on it... not for commerical use though.. I know every one is gona say not to waste my money on a snow bear but, i was quoted 4,195 for a Sno Way installed and i can get a snow bear for about 1500 brand new cheaper if i go used. I do not have 4,000 to spend on my truck right now.. will a snow bear get the job done or not? Can my truck even plow snow worth a darn?? Do you have any other suggestions for snowplows that are cheaper than Sno Way??? Thanks for all you help on other topics so far. Brad


I just got rid of my S-10 ZR5 (a great truck with all options) and I still have the new snowbear plow that I used for 3 seasons. FYI the ZR5 mounts are different from regular S-10 mounts - Snowbear sent me 2 sets before we got to the right one. It's a great plow for personal use and very cost effective. I paid $850 new from a dealer in CT. I had problems getting the plow onto the frame out in the field, in 2ft drifts - the alignment had to be spot on and getting the two pins in to lock the plow was very difficult. The frame gets a little distorted after heavy plowing and once the geometry is out of whack, you'll be wishing you spent the extra money on a Fisher Homesteader. The Fisher would be my recommendation - it comes with a proper lighting kit and looks roadworthy (and the Snowbear is DEFINITELY not). I'd also look at the Sno Way plows because the acrylic blade must be great when working at night - you can't argue with better visibility.


----------



## linycctitan

bradman0087;423044 said:


> I recently purchased a chevy S10 crew cab Zr5. I am considering putting a plow on it... not for commerical use though.. I know every one is gona say not to waste my money on a snow bear but, i was quoted 4,195 for a Sno Way installed and i can get a snow bear for about 1500 brand new cheaper if i go used. I do not have 4,000 to spend on my truck right now.. will a snow bear get the job done or not? Can my truck even plow snow worth a darn?? Do you have any other suggestions for snowplows that are cheaper than Sno Way??? Thanks for all you help on other topics so far. Brad


Maybe Basher will chime in here, but 4195 for a 22 series SnoWay seems a bit high. I had my 7'6" 26 Series w/ DP installed for 4000. When I spoke to my dealer, I asked him for a "ballpark" on a 7'6" 22 series w/DP for a Jeep and I was told low to mid 3's installed. If you have any backdragging to do at all, you'll love the DP that SnoWay offers, it will clean alot better than the rest of the lightweight plows. Quite a few guys on here like to bash SnoWay because, like any other mfg, they have had a few issues with earlier models (and yes it was frustrating sometimes to own an older one). They have since worked out all the "bugs" and IMO they are one of the best on the market. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sechracer

In all reality, each person will have their favorites.. It depends mostly on how its used, and what the conditions you are using it in are. Alot also will depend on the way you plow. If you are typically hard on equipment, I would look into a stongly built / heavy duty plow. But if you tend to be gentle and the things you plan on plowing are generally smooth and easy going, a Snow bear would probably work just fine. Its up to you. 

Your truck will plow just fine. My dad uses a 95 s-10 with stock 31 inch tires. It plows snow great. The only thing he has to watch out for is not enough ballast and pushing too much at once.


----------

